# How is Tata fiber in Gurgaon (8Mbps)



## izzikio_rage (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys, need some feedback on Tata's fiber net connection. They have advertised a couple of plans where they are giving 160GB of data at Rs 1500 (+200 tax) at 8mbps. Only catch is that you need to purchase your own router. 

Seems good. Does anyone have any idea if its worth going for


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 11, 2015)

ping ... help required


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 29, 2015)

Finally got this installed with a tplink modem. Seems good so far. Speed varies a lot depending on the time, the website is quite basic and does not even show the data used. Apart from that seems like a good thing....  Hope that remains so


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 29, 2015)

What do you mean? That you are not getting the advertised speed of 8 Mbps?

Are there any unlimited plans?

How does the cable running outside look like? Could you share a few photos?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

what after 160GB

FTTH Broadband plans: Compare Airtel, Tata DoCoMo, BSNL and OTHERS : Telecom Vibe


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 29, 2015)

Probably 1 Rs / MB he he he.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

^ lol


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 30, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> What do you mean? That you are not getting the advertised speed of 8 Mbps?
> 
> Are there any unlimited plans?
> 
> How does the cable running outside look like? Could you share a few photos?


I am getting 8mbps part of the time, seems to vary a lot. My plan is unlimited, after 160GB speed drops to 1Mbps i think. 

Cable is a normal ethernet cable with RJ45 jacks, connects to WAN port. The fiber part is only for the connection to their hubs


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 30, 2015)

That seems to be an excellent plan then. Regarding the variability of speed please complain to customer care. For such a plan they should provide a steady speed (because there is a FUP).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2015)

Will try to get to their customer support. The speed randomly shoots and falls


----------

